# "Etats des lieux" lost by me and my landlord - possible steps to take



## van_suso (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello,

I'm in my current place since November 2016, and my _bail de location _says that an "etats des lieux" will be established, please see the screenshot attached. However, I don't recall having ever received it (or have lost my copy), and my landlord earlier wrote that he couldn't find his copy of the "etats des lieux" as well.

Under this circumstances, should I ask my landlord to make me a new "etats des lieux"?* Do I have legal right to it?* And if yes, then *should the "etats des lieux" reflect the state of the place now*, *as opposed to when the apartment was rented?*


----------



## GraceS (Aug 26, 2019)

This French government website has info about situations like yours: État des lieux de sortie dans un contrat de location | service-public.fr


----------

